# chat.......



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

anyone want to chat if so ill be on thed chat waitin. im on now


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

We encourage people to come into the chat room during the scheduled chat times.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

I am never on that much at night but i am in the day i wish they had chat times earlyer


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

The reason that they have them at night is because most people on here, dont get home from work until at least 4. So they have it this way for everybody.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

well im not usually home at those hours and i LOVE to chat so i really wish they could have a chat at 1:00-230 or possibley-3:00. that would be AWSOME if they could do that!!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

They could schedule a chat for that time, but you'd probably be in the chat room by yourself anyway because everyone's working/in class/etc. Also, there's a Sunday afternoon chat for those who cannot make it to the weekday evening scheduled chats. Sometimes even during scheduled evening chats there's only one or two people in the room; it's not mandatory for anyone to be there and some nights are really really busy and some nights are not.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

but hey your on here and a little while ago 10 people where on here so the change could be for the better


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha I'm on the forums when I'm at work when I have down time. Forum posting is easier for me to pick up a conversation in case I get really busy instead of trying to catch up after having to leave a chat room.


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

The chatroom is weird idk how to get on but i signed up for it!


----------

